# Bundt Cake



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 23, 2016)

So i was wanting a rum cake pretty badly. All i had was coconut rum. Thought hey how bout a Paducah peach moonshine glaze? Naaa that wont work cuz i drank it. So i went with another shine glaze. Got this shine in Paducah last Sept.

Mixed up the cake batter and ready for the KA oven. (yes i do all this in the 5th wheel)













ppmsb.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jul 23, 2016






Shine i am using for the glaze.













kap.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jul 23, 2016






Bundt has cooled and glazed. Now rest over night.













kap1.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jul 23, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 23, 2016)

WOW!!!

Looks delicious, Rick!!!

It's got to be good with shine on top!!

Al


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 18, 2016)

Now that a NICE looking cake.  Beautiful "shine" on top.

Gary


----------

